# Fluffy ears to short ears, Atticus' new groom



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Still have to shave his feet but am going to wait until his leg is a little stronger so he doesn't pull back and hurt himself. I shaved his ears with a #5 blade and shaped them, they're pretty choppy and there are a few random long hairs to trim so I'm going to go work on that now. Here he is! Like it? 

Before:









After:

































I think it makes him look more manly, lol.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

He looks so sweet and cuddly! My 6 year old daughter was peeking over my shoulder and said, "Awww his ears are so cute. I bet it would be so fun to snuggle up with him!" She is dreaming of someday having a small dog. We are contemplating a mini in the future, but not a toy(my girls are still too small and we still toss around the idea of having another baby). She loves Biscuit too, but she was bitten by an American Bulldog when we were all out riding bikes two years ago and to this day is leary of large dogs, Biscuit is about the only large dog she isn't nervous around. Atticus has a new little fan at our house.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, he looks more like a teenager now! No obstruction to his TV viewing now! 

What a face!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he's cute


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Awe, I think it fits him well! Really really like it, and his ears will stay so much cleaner too. Good choice!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

a bit OT: where do you go to have him groomed? (since we're both in Chicago)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Totally makes the rest of his body look poofier and more cuddly! Good call on taking his ears shorter, they look great!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm in love with his short ears, they're so much cleaner and I love his expressions even more now, lol 



fracturedcircle said:


> a bit OT: where do you go to have him groomed? (since we're both in Chicago)


I've actually been grooming him myself since the day I brought him home! I'm a little nervous bringing him to a groomer because of some horror stories I have heard. So I've just been doing it myself, I've experimented with all sorts of grooms and have even groomed a couple of my friends/neighbors dogs as well as my own/family's dogs (golden, wirehaired dachshund, soft coated wheaton terrier...). I really enjoy doing it


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I am a big fan of short ears :lol: and I have to say that Atticus really rocks those shorter ears. It just makes the rest of him look more proportional. Good decision!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I like it . Those little guys can get sort of overwhelmed by big coat and ears... You certainly see his cute little face better


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I think he looks fantastic 

Also, love his clean little face


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I like it a lot. He looks so cute and yes, manly too


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

I've been thinking about giving him a carrot tail too...the pom tail doesn't really seem to suit his short ears very well. Opinions?


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Aww, he's adorable. I love "boy" ears. I wish more toys got them, actually.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I know this is silly, but I just subconciously equate big fluffy ears with females, perhaps the traditional female human vs. male human hairdos, so he looks more like a cute little boy to me now. Nice choice!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I like it!!!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*atticus*

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Very cute..I love Flyers long ears but have been debating with the new pup about a different cut of some sort so they are easier to tell apart and shorter hears were one of the ideas..after seeing Atticus I might have to consider it.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I love the short ears! I think his pom tail balances his top knot nicely. If you wanted to take it down to more of a bottle brush look, that would look good too.


----------

